# Ankona skiff



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Thinking about Skiffing in Alaska? Shadow has one in the St Pete area. I have a Native in Tampa. Sure there is someone closer.


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

I spend lotsa time on boats in Alaska however looking for a retirement plan in a poleing skiff. Thanks for your offer however now going back in a few hrs.


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Just wondering you planning on retiring outside of Alaska? I would love to visit there one day, sure the fishing is awesome too. Just can’t imagine a poling skiff in those waters.


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

Not sure what retirement will look like. Still at least four years away. I have a jet powered skiff for rivers and a deep V cabin cruiser for salt. Wife and I really like tropical shallow water areas so if thinking a flats skiff and camper to keep mobile might be the ticket.


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

And yes, the fishing is awesome. Do it.


----------



## fischadler (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey EdS, ex Alaskan here. I lived in the Fairbanks area a little over 33 years. Live in eastern WA now, and am looking at something similar as you. We fish about 5 days a week here in the NW, but have been enjoying spending some time each winter down in Florida. Really enjoy the fishing and the people there. We have a truck camper on a one ton dually diesel we use for pulling our boat around at home. We're thinking about an Ankona skiff, probably a Tavernier 17 or a Saltmarsh 1656 to leave in Florida to use while we are down there. The poling skiffs are to Florida what a welded aluminum jet sled is to Alaska. Their way of going shallow. It's funny how regional boat styles are. A welded aluminum boat in the south is quite a bit different than what we think of in the NW and Alaska. Companies like Xpress make some light gauge welded aluminum boats that work great in bays and such down south. When I tell folks our welded aluminum boat at home as a 1/4" welded bottom it really opens their eyes to how different the boats are. 

Where in AK are you?


----------



## EdS (May 21, 2019)

Hi fischadler. I’m in Wasilla. Thinking about the same rig you have. Either that or a toyhauler if it’s wide enough to load a microskiff in the back. I now have a 17’ sled with a 60/40 jet on it. How long do you live in the truck camper at any time? Wondering if it’s viable for my wife and I for a month at a time or so.


----------

